# Augustine: "Late have I loved You..."



## Presbyterian Deacon

St. Augustine, Confessions, Book Ten: CHAPTER XXVII 



> 38. Belatedly I loved thee, O Beauty so ancient and so new, belatedly I
> loved thee. For see, thou wast within and I was without, and I sought
> thee out there. Unlovely, I rushed heedlessly among the lovely things
> thou hast made. Thou wast with me, but I was not with thee. These
> things kept me far from thee; even though they were not at all unless
> they were in thee. Thou didst call and cry aloud, and didst force open
> my deafness. Thou didst gleam and shine, and didst chase away my
> blindness. Thou didst breathe fragrant odors and I drew in my breath;
> and now I pant for thee. I tasted, and now I hunger and thirst. Thou
> didst touch me, and I burned for thy peace.



WHAT DEVOTION! It is never too late to come to love God. "We love Him," scripture says, "because He first loved us!" Praise Him for His Love and Grace!


----------

